# Free Kids Fishing Clinic in Fargo on Saturday the 26th



## sdeutz31 (Sep 26, 2005)

FM Walleyes Unlimited, INC. and Courts Plus Fitness Center in Fargo, ND to Sponsor Youth Fishing Clinic

National Fresh Water Fishing Hall of Fame club, FM Walleyes Unlimited INC., and Court Plus Fitness Center, 3491 S University Drive in Fargo, ND, will team up to hold a youth fishing clinic on Saturday, April 26, 2014, from 1 to 3 pm. The event will be held in Studio A at Courts Plus where the kids will take part in an interactive seminar and then will be moved to the gymnasium to practice and show off their fishing skills.

The National Professional Anglers Association (NPAA), as well as FM Walleyes INC., works hard to nurture the sport of fishing by organizing many youth fishing clinics throughout the year. "As anglers, we strive to grow the sport of fishing. There is nothing better seeing these young kids grow up using the outdoors and enjoying themselves in the process. By holding these events we can introduce kids to fishing that may not have had the chance elsewhere," said Spencer Deutz, NPAA #552. Deutz is the FM Walleyes Unlimited, INC., Youth Education Coordinator as well as a lead for various NPAA Future Angler Events on the Masters Walleye Circuit throughout the Midwest.

Youth of all ages are encouraged attend the FREE event and do not need to be a member of Courts Plus Fitness Center. All kids will receive a free fishing gift courtesy of the NPAA Future Angler Foundation. Please sign-up in advance for the event at the front desk of Courts Plus or call Courts Plus Fitness Center at 701-237-4805 to get your name on the list.

If you have any questions, feel free to contact Spencer Deutz at 701-361-2521.


----------



## Dennis L. Ward (Nov 16, 2016)

Very good initiative, I appreciate it.


----------

